# Latest Photos from Audi Forum Neckarsulm Including New Q7, TT RS, R8 V10 and More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're always curious when we visit the Audi Forum Neckarsulm. The factory is Audi's second largest behind Ingolstadt, and its grounds play home to the Audi R8 production unit, quattro GmbH and Audi Sport in addition to its full scale production lines. No surprise then, the forum has some interesting facets to it and the expansive Audi Exclusive showroom is one of our favorite parts.








A friend and reader of the site has shared with us over 100 photos from his latest visit to the Audi Forum Neckarsulm. Even better, he was there for several days overlapping a rotation of cars... makes for twice the number of special builds to ogle. Among them, you may spot the new facelifted Audi Q7, a Q5 with the off road appearance package, two R8 V10s, a TTRS and more. 
Check out the entire photo gallery after the link.
* Full Story *


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the new brown exterior on the Q7 and an even bigger fan of the brown interior. If the brown was available with brown doors and ceiling, carped I would have got in on our Q7. Im just not a fan of mixing one color with black... One reason I am so anti-S-line interior...


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Funny. Looks like they "forgot" the quattro badge on the back of that Teak Brown Q7...


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

George,
Thanks for the great pics! Did u happen to peel off the S Line moldings around the wheel wells for me...Heh Heh. I really like the front end. The rear tailgate change indention reminds me too much of a BMW X5 and I really really dislike it. The brown reminds me of the Infiniti FX, very nice. I agree with veedub, the brown & black interior is not appealing at all.
What does everyone think of the Audi Offroad flares on the grey Q7? They look a little over the top cheesie/Honda Element plasticy to me. But they are affordable....


----------

